# BMW of North America Announces Best Dealership Awards



## BMWofMorristown (Oct 27, 2009)

BMW of Morristown would like to thank the Bimmerfest.com community for helping us achieve 2014 Center of Excellence! 

Our success on this forum has grown steadily each year we have been a sponsor, since 2009. The clients' we get referred from Bimmerfest are some of the most enthusiastic, well educated on BMW's, and generally fun to deal with people that we meet! 

Congratulations also to East Bay BMW, it looks like they are the other 2014 winner from the list of Bimmerfest site sponsors. 

As always, I am happy to help with anything BMW related at our BMW of Morristown Center. Just let me know how I can help!

Thanks again Bimmerfest, keep enjoying the miles! --Mike Wendroff


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

I completely agree with the award to Peter Pan BMW on the service side. Sales side is a Meh.


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Congratulations to those dealerships on the list but, not to detract from the achievement, they are all located in the USA. Canadian and Mexican dealers are not included. Canada is served by BMW Canada out of Markham, Ontario near Toronto and Mexico is served by BMW Mexico in Mexico City.

BMW North America is a misnomer, is really BMW USA and should be so named as it will not deal with any issues from BMW owners outside of the US. I know I copied its Customer Service on an issue and was politely informed that it could only deal with issues within the USA. Fair enough but if Centre of Excellence is truly a North American 'honor' (note I used the US spelling) then my dealer in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada could certainly vie for the honor as well. Just saying.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

It's good to see that the dealer that I choose to order my car from is rank #10.


----------

